# AWESOME Canadian supplier



## Tabitha (Apr 26, 2009)

https://www.aquatech-skincare.com

The prices may look a tad bit high at first BUT... they include shipping charges. Helpful by phone & via email. Containers & bases rock!

I know you Canadians often say you can not find what you need in Canada, so check this site out! I use them & I am in Texas, USA.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks so much Tabitha , I am checking them out for sure.

Kitn


----------

